# A Pax fart was so putrid I had to pullover and exit the vehicle.....



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

I never experienced anything like it, I thought I was gonna vomit. He was a nice guy and said he had a "rough night out" the evening before. After a few minutes I fabreezed and we continued on our way, he did give me a $5 cash tip for my troubles and nausea. 
Anybody else experience foul odors during trips?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

WNYuber said:


> I never experienced anything like it, I thought I was gonna vomit. He was a nice guy and said he had a "rough night out" the evening before. After a few minutes I fabreezed and we continued on our way, he did give me a $5 cash tip for my troubles and nausea.
> Anybody else experience foul odors during trips?


Emergency Evacuation.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Your thread title has me laughing so hard. ????. Apparently, he had too much cheese and beer the night before!


----------



## sheonlydrivesdays (May 25, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> I never experienced anything like it, I thought I was gonna vomit. He was a nice guy and said he had a "rough night out" the evening before. After a few minutes I fabreezed and we continued on our way, he did give me a $5 cash tip for my troubles and nausea.
> Anybody else experience foul odors during trips?


Hilarious! Gross, but hilarious.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> I never experienced anything like it, I thought I was gonna vomit. He was a nice guy and said he had a "rough night out" the evening before. After a few minutes I fabreezed and we continued on our way, he did give me a $5 cash tip for my troubles and nausea.
> Anybody else experience foul odors during trips?


A few occasions mate a few occasions I would like to forget... It was so thick you could taste it! All part of providing that 5 cent service apparently!

I remember a time where two guys at 0200 in the morning was coming out of the house with just their shorts on. Found out they have been banging their tinder dates that they just hooked that evening for the past several hours and did not shower at all.... They both smelt like boiled a$$ baking in the hot sun for a week. I had to immediately roll down my windows all the way and breath through it for the rest of the drive. One of the guy requested I shut the window and I said no way you smell like boiled a$$. Put on ur shirt if ur cold. "He was still shirtless."


----------



## soontobeautomated (Apr 4, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> All part of providing that 5 cent service apparently!


Cent, or rather SCENT. Ewww. No thanks!

Was it a FUber pOO trip?


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

soontobeautomated said:


> Cent, or rather SCENT. Ewww. No thanks!
> 
> Was it a FUber pOO trip?


No regular Uberx Couldn't really pull over as it was mainly freeway leg.
I still got that faint scent of boiled a$$ even to this very day that lingers. Some smells you can never forget!


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I wonder if the pax was embarrassed.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

June132017 said:


> I wonder if the pax was embarrassed.


DID HE GET OUT ALSO ?


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

June132017 said:


> I wonder if the pax was embarrassed.


He said he was "cramping & it slipped" but the smirk on his face seemed like he showed no remorse. The tip helped me to get over the situation quickly.



tohunt4me said:


> DID HE GET OUT ALSO ?


He got out also when we stopped but wasn't sure why we were pulling over. I just said DUUUUUDDDEEEEEE......and he said sorry when we got back in.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> I never experienced anything like it, I thought I was gonna vomit. He was a nice guy and said he had a "rough night out" the evening before. After a few minutes I fabreezed and we continued on our way, he did give me a $5 cash tip for my troubles and nausea.
> Anybody else experience foul odors during trips?


Biochemical terrorist.


----------



## i_k (Jul 30, 2016)

I once had a girl let a silent one out as soon as I dropped her off at her destination. It hit me right after I rated her 5. Damn.. :hungover:


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I just got the full essence of this thread. Right as I was reading this my 32lb Maine **** Cat just dropped a dog sized deuce in his litter box.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

He would have been using my favorite version of GPS

GOOGLE MAPS SNEAKER EDITION...

Wish someone would take a shyt in my car cuz they would be kicking rocks waiting on a new driver..sorry disrespectful damn people...


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> I never experienced anything like it, I thought I was gonna vomit. He was a nice guy and said he had a "rough night out" the evening before. After a few minutes I fabreezed and we continued on our way, he did give me a $5 cash tip for my troubles and nausea.
> Anybody else experience foul odors during trips?


A really pretty indian girl left pits smell in my car. That lingered until the next day. I noticed her pits were wet. I feel bad. I think she has a problem that cant be controlled by conventional methods.

No the indian girl wasnt me?. I smell cucumber fresh

Best deodorant....


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Wish someone would take a shyt in my car


Dont EVER wish this ?. What if its watery and gets in the cushion.



June132017 said:


> I wonder if the pax was embarrassed.


My grandpa farts in public with no shame. I think he enjoys making people laugh. Yes, theres a horrible smell but the sound makes people crack up ??‍♀ Oh God


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> I just got the full essence of this thread. Right as I was reading this my 32lb Maine **** Cat just dropped a dog sized deuce in his litter box.


32 pounder..wow!
FrankZappaKat is a 20#....thought he was big..


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> I just got the full essence of this thread. Right as I was reading this my 32lb Maine **** Cat just dropped a dog sized deuce in his litter box.


Had to get a look at this **** cat of yours. They are quite hairy breed :biggrin:






In that video was one of them putting it paw into a bowl of water and licking it paw since it was so hairy it could soak enough water in it paw each time.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> I never experienced anything like it, I thought I was gonna vomit. He was a nice guy and said he had a "rough night out" the evening before. After a few minutes I fabreezed and we continued on our way, he did give me a $5 cash tip for my troubles and nausea.
> Anybody else experience foul odors during trips?


Funny you mention it. I had to end a 1 hour ride about 5 minutes in to it this week. The pax smelled like homeless man piss pants. I was concerned he was soiling my cloth seats.



Immoralized said:


> A few occasions mate a few occasions I would like to forget... It was so thick you could taste it! All part of providing that 5 cent service apparently!
> 
> I remember a time where two guys at 0200 in the morning was coming out of the house with just their shorts on. Found out they have been banging their tinder dates that they just hooked that evening for the past several hours and did not shower at all.... They both smelt like boiled a$$ baking in the hot sun for a week. I had to immediately roll down my windows all the way and breath through it for the rest of the drive. One of the guy requested I shut the window and I said no way you smell like boiled a$$. Put on ur shirt if ur cold. "He was still shirtless."


They weren't banging "Tinder dates". They were banging each other.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

EphLux said:


> Funny you mention it. I had to end a 1 hour ride about 5 minutes in to it this week. The pax smelled like homeless man piss pants. I was concerned he was soiling my cloth seats.
> 
> 
> They weren't banging "Tinder dates". They were banging each other.


Whatever the F they were doing I was stuck in that ride for almost a half hour.
Should of just gunned it when I saw them running out of the house with just boxer shorts on.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> 32 pounder..wow!
> FrankZappaKat is a 20#....thought he was big..
> View attachment 376168


This is an old picture I posted here of me holding him.










So yeah...imagine size of the deuce I caught a whiff of while reading this. Sorry its blurry, he was squirming.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> This is an old picture I posted here of me holding him.
> 
> View attachment 376181
> 
> ...


What's his name?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> What's his name?


Simba.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I don’t know what kind of food it is but at least once every time I go out I’ll pick up usually a couple that stinks to high heaven. It’s definitley some food smell and it’s distinct

Last night I had a guy and a girl reek of it so bad I wanted to rip a fart so my car would smell better


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Active carbon cabin filter + refreshed air = problem solved


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

in these cases what is needed first is a test fart. you may have not farted all day so it could be a big one.

a test fart is where you let out 10-20% of the fart while coughing.... get a good whiff of the beast, if it's unnacceptable you are obliged to squeeze cheeks for the remainder of the ride.

this guy better watch out a fart like that could end a marriage.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> What's his name?


That's a huge Bytch.... LOL looks like a teddy bear!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

WNYuber said:


> I never experienced anything like it, I thought I was gonna vomit. He was a nice guy and said he had a "rough night out" the evening before. After a few minutes I fabreezed and we continued on our way, he did give me a $5 cash tip for my troubles and nausea.
> Anybody else experience foul odors during trips?


Heard them too

https://uberpeople.net/threads/love-letters-to-pax.200912/page-7#post-3253692


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

mmmm delicious....essence of tuna booty


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> I never experienced anything like it, I thought I was gonna vomit. He was a nice guy and said he had a "rough night out" the evening before. After a few minutes I fabreezed and we continued on our way, he did give me a $5 cash tip for my troubles and nausea.
> Anybody else experience foul odors during trips?


Why not vomit and then collect the cleaning fee?


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

dmoney155 said:


> Why not vomit and then collect the cleaning fee?


Can you collect the cleanup fee for YOUR OWN vomit? ?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Last ride at 3am Friday night, within the 5 minutes between two hotels, Janelle nodded off high on opiates. I could barely wake her up to exit my car and couldn't get her rank fishy smell out of my nostrils even after I got home.


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

WNYuber said:


> I never experienced anything like it, I thought I was gonna vomit. He was a nice guy and said he had a "rough night out" the evening before. After a few minutes I fabreezed and we continued on our way, he did give me a $5 cash tip for my troubles and nausea.
> Anybody else experience foul odors during trips?


'bro..the other way around...slipped a rip...guy w girlfriend goes : oh god that was you, I know that smell is yours...I got easily out of this mess...sweet .. fart is a sport...trust me if u use redbull it really makes it worth it..


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

LOL Today is an odorous one. A friend of mine messaged me at 4:30pm.

_"I just had a puker. Jesus Christ. Wtf. It's too early in the day for this shit."_


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> A Pax fart was so putrid I had to pullover and exit the vehicle.....
> He was a nice guy and said he had a "rough night out" the evening before.


Probably more like a rough night _"in"...... ?_



Mkang14 said:


> theres a horrible smell but the sound makes people crack up ??‍♀


True that, but know this*:*
that smell is there so the deaf people can enjoy it too!


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> I never experienced anything like it, I thought I was gonna vomit. He was a nice guy and said he had a "rough night out" the evening before. After a few minutes I fabreezed and we continued on our way, he did give me a $5 cash tip for my troubles and nausea.
> Anybody else experience foul odors during trips?


Time to drop the oxygen masks!

I have done the "All 4 Windows down at 65mph".
Never had a complaint.

I think they were relieved I just took care of the car's atmosphere ?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Yes, theres a horrible smell but the sound makes people crack up ??‍♀ Oh God


I got this love note recently from my GF


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

New2This said:


> I got this love note recently from my GF
> 
> View attachment 376351


did she have to leave the room and then text you from another room to let you know?:wink:?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> did she have to leave the room and then text you from another room to let you know?:wink:?


From work lol


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> I never experienced anything like it, I thought I was gonna vomit. He was a nice guy and said he had a "rough night out" the evening before. After a few minutes I fabreezed and we continued on our way, he did give me a $5 cash tip for my troubles and nausea.
> Anybody else experience foul odors during trips?


No matter what you do, ledge has a way of finding you. This time it was the fart ?
Do no quit, hang tough. Algo knows that your pax farted, so tomorrow you will get non farters .


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Women are the worst. 
Smelliest farts and will pretend to ignore it. Lady there's two of us here. I didn't fart. In 10 seconds the windows go down until I can breathe again.

Guys will say "fart coming" and roll down the window before they fart.
Much better approach to a natural function.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Women are the worst.
> Smelliest farts and will pretend to ignore it. Lady there's two of us here. I didn't fart. In 10 seconds the windows go down until I can breathe again.
> 
> Guys will say "fart coming" and roll down the window before they fart.
> Much better approach to a natural function.


Hell no!!!

See as women we tend to eat healthier then men. We aren't loading ourselves up with burritos and pounds of meat, like men.

You guys are pretty much farting a dead carcass everywhere you go.

"Oh what's that was it thunder?"

"No that's just my man's ass " ?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Hell no!!!
> 
> See as women we tend to eat healthier then men. We aren't loading ourselves up with burritos and pounds of meat, like men.
> 
> ...


And lettuce be stank as F.... Sorry but y'all's backside be some serious fire....


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Dekero said:


> And lettuce be stank as F.... Sorry but y'all's backside be some serious fire....
> View attachment 376380


Yeah okay ? ..... our cute little tiny, barely there, lettuce farts. I'm sure that reaaaally bothers you.

Yet we have to deal with a man fart that strikes all of our senses at once, with the intensity of a bullet train and has us on the verge of collapsing


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Yeah okay ? ..... our cute little tiny, barely there, lettuce farts. I'm sure that reaaaally bothers you.
> 
> Yet we have to deal with a man fart that strikes all of our senses at once, with the intensity of a bullet train and has us on the verge of collapsing
> View attachment 376388


It's not the lettuce. It's the broccoli, the cabbage, the carrots, potatoes, the beans, If you want to go veggie your rear end is going to stink.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> It's not the lettuce. It's the broccoli, the cabbage, the carrots, potatoes, the beans, If you want to go veggie your rear end is going to stink.


I dont even understand why this up for debate. Guys farts smell like shit. That's because shit actually comes out.

As a woman that's never sharted I can say you alls is nasty.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Well you know the honeymoon is over when somebody farts and nobody laughs.



Buck-a-mile said:


> Well you know the honeymoon is over when somebody farts and nobody laughs.


And fanning the covers is a constant argument.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I don't know what good pulling over does. I'd roll down all the windows and continue cruising down the highway to air it all out fast. Along with a quick squirt of Ozium.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I dont even understand why this up for debate. Guys farts smell like shit. That's because shit actually comes out.
> 
> As a woman that's never sharted I can say you alls is nasty.


Well y'all's be queefing and that tops any nasty shyt My fat ass can produce... Thus women be nasty...

Men rule you drool.... I rest my case your honer ...


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Well y'all's be queefing and that tops any nasty shyt My fat ass can produce... Thus women be nasty...
> 
> Men rule you drool.... I rest my case your honer ...


Q***fs dont smell. Now you're just getting desperate.


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

I have to say. When I eat a certain food I get the most putrid decaying body fart ever. Even it makes me gag.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

delornick94 said:


> I have to say. When I eat a certain food I get the most putrid decaying body fart ever. Even it makes me gag.


I went camping at Oregon Caves at Cave Junction Oregon (freaking cool).
On the way there is Taylor Made sausage. The smoke house and a retail store.

We all bought lots of jerkey and sausage. A lot of Slim Jim kind of stuff.

8 guys in 4 tents. The farts got so bad I locked myself in my truck.

Sausage overdose and tent camping.... Not a good idea.

Oregon Caves.. Definitely recommend.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> This is an old picture I posted here of me holding him.
> 
> View attachment 376181
> 
> ...


Damn

that's epic man


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> I never experienced anything like it, I thought I was gonna vomit. He was a nice guy and said he had a "rough night out" the evening before. After a few minutes I fabreezed and we continued on our way, he did give me a $5 cash tip for my troubles and nausea.
> Anybody else experience foul odors during trips?


Get used to it. It's part of working with human beings. Lots of other professions have it worse


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> This is an old picture I posted here of me holding him.
> 
> View attachment 376181
> 
> ...


32 pounds???????? Wtf??????????????


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

delornick94 said:


> 32 pounds???????? Wtf??????????????


So says my vet. Typically Maine ****'s run around 20 to 24lbs. I found out my fam was feeding him his favorite. Haagen Daz Black Walnut and Umpqua Maple Nut ice cream. I'm getting him on a vet prescription diet cat food soon. I shave him in the summer because he gets so hot.

His shame is on display then.

















His size next another cat.


----------



## Mellejon (Nov 11, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> I never experienced anything like it, I thought I was gonna vomit. He was a nice guy and said he had a "rough night out" the evening before. After a few minutes I fabreezed and we continued on our way, he did give me a $5 cash tip for my troubles and nausea.
> Anybody else experience foul odors during trips?


I picked up two mentally disabled men who were returning from an outing to the mall. They were obviously on sugar/caffeine highs. They ask me to stop at 7eleven. I did. They got back in the car with beverages and I immediately got concerned about them spilling. We were more than half way to their destination when one man announced that he had to pee. Before I could even pull off the road he announced that he had peed. Yes, my back seat was saturated. Thank you Uber for reimbursing me for the mess.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

The worse is a woman using an excess amount of feminine odor product. The worst!!!!


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> Get used to it. It's part of working with human beings. Lots of other professions have it worse


Try soaking the clothes off a street person that has not removed them for a year or two.
Believe it or not hospitals have special plastic tubs just for this. Add 8 oz of Hibiclens. Warm water, insert homeless person.
Stew for 20 minutes and start cutting off rags.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Cleaning fee


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Alantc said:


> Cleaning fee


Half bottle of Fabreeze $3.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Immoralized said:


> A few occasions mate a few occasions I would like to forget... It was so thick you could taste it! All part of providing that 5 cent service apparently!
> 
> I remember a time where two guys at 0200 in the morning was coming out of the house with just their shorts on. Found out they have been banging their tinder dates that they just hooked that evening for the past several hours and did not shower at all.... They both smelt like boiled a$$ baking in the hot sun for a week. I had to immediately roll down my windows all the way and breath through it for the rest of the drive. One of the guy requested I shut the window and I said no way you smell like boiled a$$. Put on ur shirt if ur cold. "He was still shirtless."


Pretty sure THEY SMELLED LIKE BUTT BECAUSE THEY WERE EACH OTHERS "tinder date" IF YOU KNOW WHAT I AM SAYING.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Mtbsrfun said:


> Pretty sure THEY SMELLED LIKE BUTT BECAUSE THEY WERE EACH OTHERS "tinder date" IF YOU GET WHAT IM SAYING.


When working nights I picked up a male escort that smeled so bad like excrement, I shampooed the seats.
Never again.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> When working nights I picked up a male escort that smeled so ad ike excrement, I shampooed the seats.
> Never again.


Ain't nothing like the smell of colon samples and semen to wake up your nostrils; the pure, all natural, anti-sleep supplement from the makers of KY: *POOPSCHUTEtm patent pending *


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

No mas

"Unwatch" ?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Hell no!!!
> 
> See as women we tend to eat healthier then men. We aren't loading ourselves up with burritos and pounds of meat, like men.
> 
> ...


Yes but women hold it in a lot, which leads to pucker hole breakdown. ??

So omelet gas mix with burrito gas mix with Caesar salad gas, all comes out at once for a horrendous wtf moment.?


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

The worst bathroom I’ve ever seen was a women’s bathroom with shit all over the walls and down the hallway. Luckily I’m a male and my other manager was a female ? people are people and equal; it’s bodily waste, it smells. I have however never seen a guy paint a bathroom and hallway like said woman mentioned in my post.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Mtbsrfun said:


> Ain't nothing like the smell of colon samples and semen to wake up your nostrils; the pure, all natural, anti-sleep supplement from the makers of KY: *POOPSCHUTEtm patent pending *


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Mtbsrfun said:


> The worst bathroom I've ever seen was a women's bathroom with shit all over the walls and down the hallway. Luckily I'm a male and my other manager was a female ?


As a kid I worked in a drive-in movie. After the movie was over part of my job was to clean the restrooms. The women's restroom was always ten times worse than the mens. I cleaned it with the fire hose.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

New2This said:


> View attachment 377296


Screw you Cuban, you're not my market anyway. Lonely narcoleptic homosexual men that miss the smell of buttsecks and drive Uber; that's my golden goose.



Buck-a-mile said:


> As a kid I worked in a drive-in movie. After the movie was over part of my job was to clean the restrooms. The women's restroom was always ten times worse than the mens. I cleaned it with the fire hose.


Thank you for _Backing me up_ on this one ?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> As a kid I worked in a drive-in movie. After the movie was over part of my job was to clean the restrooms. The women's restroom was always ten times worse than the mens. I cleaned it with the fire hose.


Yes, some women are pigs. In HS, I worked at the summer pool. The girls/women would leave used tampons in the changing area, although there was a bathroom by it. People are disgusting!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I dont even understand why this up for debate. Guys farts smell like shit. That's because shit actually comes out.
> 
> As a woman that's never sharted I can say you alls is nasty.


I have a feeling you shart everytime you drink ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Mtbsrfun said:


> The worst bathroom I've ever seen was a women's bathroom with shit all over the walls and down the hallway. Luckily I'm a male and my other manager was a female ? people are people and equal; it's bodily waste, it smells. I have however never seen a guy paint a bathroom and hallway like said woman mentioned in my post.





Invisible said:


> Yes, some women are pigs. In HS, I worked at the summer pool. They girls/women would leave used tampons in the changing area, although there was a bathroom by it. People are disgusting!


Okay what type of low quality bathrooms/ establishments have you guys been to? I feel very comfortable putting my precious butt on a toilet seat in a women's restroom. Maybe not in a crack housesk of a place you frequent ?

Mens restrooms:
All I hear about are pooping contests, moaning and explosions. Its horrifying ?



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I have a feeling you shart everytime you drink ?


Negative!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Okay what type of low quality bathrooms/ establishments have you guys been to? I feel very comfortable putting my precious butt on a toilet seat in a women's restroom. Maybe not in a crack housesk of a place you frequent ?
> 
> Mens restrooms:
> All I hear about are pooping contests, moaning and explosions. Its horrifying ?
> ...


Mkang don't put your assets on a public toilet ?

All of your bun hair is gonna fallout from toxic exposure.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Mkang don't put your assets on a public toilet ?
> 
> All of your bun hair is gonna fallout from toxic exposure.


*with toilet seat cover.

Not so fun fact.. I went to Boulder, Colorado 10 years ago and they dont have toilet seat covers in restrooms ??


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Okay what type of low quality bathrooms/ establishments have you guys been to? I feel very comfortable putting my precious butt on a toilet seat in a women's restroom. Maybe not in a crack housesk of a place you frequent ?


I was in the nightclub business for a long time.

Guys are slobs but at the end of the night the women's bathroom was always MUCH more disgusting. Every. Single. Time.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

New2This said:


> I was in the nightclub business for a long time.
> 
> Guys are slobs but at the end of the night the women's bathroom was always MUCH more disgusting. Every. Single. Time.


Nightclubs are a different story.... ?. I can't confirm or deny the destruction that occurs in there. Girl code ?‍♀


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

New2This said:


> I was in the nightclub business for a long time.
> 
> Guys are slobs but at the end of the night the women's bathroom was always MUCH more disgusting. Every. Single. Time.


Yep, I did prep at a restaurant when I was younger and since I was the first one there I had to clean the bathrooms. The womens room was always worse. Always.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> *with toilet seat cover.
> 
> Not so fun fact.. I went to Boulder, Colorado 10 years ago and they dont have toilet seat covers in restrooms ??


Yea I'm sure trying to hover over the toilet without accidentally pissing yourself is all kinds of fun ?


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Okay what type of low quality bathrooms/ establishments have you guys been to? I feel very comfortable putting my precious butt on a toilet seat in a women's restroom. Maybe not in a crack housesk of a place you frequent ?
> 
> Mens restrooms:
> All I hear about are pooping contests, moaning and explosions. Its horrifying ?
> ...


This was in an office and at Best Buy; not a rundown drug house. My wife had to quit using a bathroom at her employer because there was a woman that always destroyed it and never cleaned up after herself.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Okay what type of low quality bathrooms/ establishments have you guys been to?


I'm just going to say I've seen some disgusting women's bathrooms from doing delivery and R/S. So I don't drink much water during the day anymore.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Mtbsrfun said:


> This was in an office and at Best Buy; not a rundown drug house. My wife had to quit using a bathroom at her employer because there was a woman that always destroyed it and never cleaned up after herself.


I worked at best buy too ?. Yeah once in a while you will find a nasty chick that has no shame.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Nightclubs are a different story.... ?. I can't confirm or deny the destruction that occurs in there. Girl code ?‍♀


Someone has a souvenir toilet seat



Mkang14 said:


> I worked at best buy too ?. Yeah once in a while you will find a nasty chick that has no shame.


I can confirm there are a lot of nasty women out there, not just a few.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Someone has a souvenir toilet seat
> 
> 
> I can confirm there are a lot of nasty women out there, not just a few.


If you guys really think women's restrooms are worse then mens then I'm surprised.

That's never been a sentiment expressed in real life.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> If you guys really think women's restrooms are worse then mens then I'm surprised.
> 
> That's never been a sentiment expressed in real life.


Well I was a manager at a retail grocery store. Guys piss everywhere but in the toilet mostly.

A nasty woman will dump her used tampon in the toilet and take a shit directly on top of it, clogging the toilet. She then proceeds to leave her monthly fluids all over the toilet and stall area.

I've made many a crying employee fish out that tampon through a pile of shit. (Gloves,hand,and grocery bags)

Sorry to all the clean and neat ladies here that I've exposed to the dirty truth:frowner:


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Yeah okay ? ..... our cute little tiny, barely there, lettuce farts. I'm sure that reaaaally bothers you.
> 
> Yet we have to deal with a man fart that strikes all of our senses at once, with the intensity of a bullet train and has us on the verge of collapsing
> View attachment 376388


Cows are vegetarians, they have some foul smelling farts. So lettuce farts don't get a free pass.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

I had Tacos last night and have had a few bombers today. ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> I had Tacos last night and have had a few bombers today. ?


I feel like I need to take a shower because of this thread ?


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> I never experienced anything like it, I thought I was gonna vomit. He was a nice guy and said he had a "rough night out" the evening before. After a few minutes I fabreezed and we continued on our way, he did give me a $5 cash tip for my troubles and nausea.
> Anybody else experience foul odors during trips?


No. Why didn't you just open the window?


----------



## phreeradical (Jan 6, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> I feel like I need to take a shower because of this thread ?


Can't wash off the truth!... women are by far the most disgusting gender! Just very good at hiding it!
Also incredibly good at lying


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Buck-a-mile said:


> As a kid I worked in a drive-in movie. After the movie was over part of my job was to clean the restrooms. The women's restroom was always ten times worse than the mens. I cleaned it with the fire hose.


In college I worked at a department store. Could not believe how filthy the women's rest room always was.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

phreeradical said:


> Can't wash off the truth!... women are by far the most disgusting gender! Just very good at hiding it!
> Also incredible good at lying


Wow. A bit dramatic, no?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I worked in the restaurant industry from 1984 to 1991. The women's restrooms was by far almost always the messiest.


----------



## phreeradical (Jan 6, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Wow. A bit dramatic, no?


The veil is lifted 
The cat is out of the bag
And your supply of ?'s are running out!
Oh and I'm not bashing you or women ... I still love you nasty creatures ?


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> I never experienced anything like it, I thought I was gonna vomit. He was a nice guy and said he had a "rough night out" the evening before. After a few minutes I fabreezed and we continued on our way, he did give me a $5 cash tip for my troubles and nausea.
> Anybody else experience foul odors during trips?


Yes, several times unfortunately, to the point where I had to hold my breath

$5.00 is nowhere a big enough tip for someone polluting your vehicle with a fart!



Lissetti said:


> I just got the full essence of this thread. Right as I was reading this my 32lb Maine **** Cat just dropped a dog sized deuce in his litter box.


32 pounds!!!!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

KellyC said:


> 32 pounds!!!!


Yep! Pics in thread. ?


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Yep! Pics in thread. ?


What a chonk! He's gorgeous ?


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## TheHunter (Sep 19, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> I never experienced anything like it, I thought I was gonna vomit. He was a nice guy and said he had a "rough night out" the evening before. After a few minutes I fabreezed and we continued on our way, he did give me a $5 cash tip for my troubles and nausea.
> Anybody else experience foul odors during trips?


I hope it was a cash tip. This way you can us it as a fan.


----------



## DeadEndRoad (Sep 9, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> I never experienced anything like it, I thought I was gonna vomit. He was a nice guy and said he had a "rough night out" the evening before. After a few minutes I fabreezed and we continued on our way, he did give me a $5 cash tip for my troubles and nausea.
> Anybody else experience foul odors during trips?


Yep last December picked up an older couple from a holiday party in Troon north headed to PV. Heading down pima road just as the wife blurted out OMG I was blind sighted by the most horrendous bouquet that as a man I was over matched as well in awe at the same time that the odor was from a living being. The mrs insisted that I pull over at pinnacle and pima. But get this, the wife and I exited the car and he just sat there. It's situations like this that keeping a can of deodorizer in the trunk was a godsend because I was able to force this demon masquerading as a human out of the vehicle in order air it out. You know when a woman is just not pissed but like defcon 1 when they are silent. I ended up getting a twenty dollar cash tip from the guy but it wasn't enough because it jinxed my night because all I wanted to do was go home and shower


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Interesting thing about a fart...if you smell it, it's essentially something that was inside that other person, NOW inside you :ninja:


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Not for men that had to clean up after you.


----------



## cloud99 (Dec 20, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> I never experienced anything like it, I thought I was gonna vomit. He was a nice guy and said he had a "rough night out" the evening before. After a few minutes I fabreezed and we continued on our way, he did give me a $5 cash tip for my troubles and nausea.
> Anybody else experience foul odors during trips?


bro your not the first one


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Maine ***** are rather intelligent. Most cats are conscientious about their hygiene. When they start to slip in that area, it tends to be a sign their health is irrevocably dwindling and that one should consider putting them down. If we approached humans with the same perspective, the population would be halved overnight. I daresay the vogue about zombies in popular culture owes some connection to many people's disregard for their own hygiene.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> Biochemical terrorist.


"All smell is particulate"



KD_LA said:


> Biochemical terrorist.


"All smell is particulate"



KD_LA said:


> Biochemical terrorist.


"All smell is particulate"


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Your thread title has me laughing so hard. ????. Apparently, he had too much cheese and beer the night before!


Its really lack of fiber and water in this persons diet. A fart shouldn't be that stinky. My farts smell like roses because i poo with consistency on a daily basis.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

"There are many reported cases of farts spreading Streptococcus pyogenes, a pathogen that can cause tonsillitis, scarlet fever, heart disease, and even flesh-eating disease. The pathogen is expelled as fecal matter or poop particles in the air... Of course, this was a major concern for our ancestors who ran around naked, but for us underwear or pant-wearing folks, farts don't pose a real threat."

You're welcome.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> "There are many reported cases of farts spreading Streptococcus pyogenes, a pathogen that can cause tonsillitis, scarlet fever, heart disease, and even flesh-eating disease. The pathogen is expelled as fecal matter or poop particles in the air... Of course, this was a major concern for our ancestors who ran around naked, but for us underwear or pant-wearing folks, farts don't pose a real threat."
> 
> You're welcome.


Okay sooo... if I'm reading this correctly you're basically saying ..... men have stinker farts &#129300;


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Okay sooo... if I'm reading this correctly you're basically saying ..... men gave stinker farts &#129300;


Actually....I was just on another site and what it said was of course, what you eat has a lot to do with the "strength and potency" of your farts. When you eat a lot of sulphur rich food, your farts will smell worse because that food breaks down and creates hydrogen sulfide, AKA, rotten egg gas. So....I suppose a chick who loves a lot of McDonald's, may be quite the stinker when that crap starts barking out the other end.

(McDonald's uses lots of sulphur dioxide, sulphites in their foods. Plus already all that heavy meat, cheese, grease, eggs in the breakfast items....)


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I can empathize OP. Somewhere around my 100th ride I had a guy get in back with his friends and they were all oddly silent. All of a sudden I hear these sniggers coming from behind me. 5 seconds later there is the most repugnant smell. I just kinda laughed and took it, then a minute later it happened again. Looking in my rearview I could see this guy just having at it - basically doing the butt lift periodically and turning his farting into some kind of Olympic sport. I was still very new and I remember just sporting this frozen mask of terror. I thought he had burned a hole in the seat.

A minute later I dropped them off and just sat there in horrified silence for a second, like this is what my life has become kind of thing. Rideshare stinks sometimes.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Actually....I was just on another site and what it said was of course, what you eat has a lot to do with the "strength and potency" of your farts. When you eat a lot of sulphur rich food, your farts will smell worse because that food breaks down and creates hydrogen sulfide, AKA, rotten egg gas. So....I suppose a chick who loves a lot of McDonald's, may be quite the stinker when that crap starts barking out the other end.
> 
> (McDonald's uses lots of sulphur dioxide, sulphites in their foods. Plus already all that heavy meat, cheese, grease, eggs in the breakfast items....)


Okay so men it is then &#128515;&#128077;


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

freddieman said:


> Its really lack of fiber and water in this persons diet. A fart shouldn't be that stinky. My farts smell like roses because i poo with consistency on a daily basis.


TMI


----------



## Life is Short ~ Enjoy it (Oct 19, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> I never experienced anything like it, I thought I was gonna vomit. He was a nice guy and said he had a "rough night out" the evening before. After a few minutes I fabreezed and we continued on our way, he did give me a $5 cash tip for my troubles and nausea.
> Anybody else experience foul odors during trips?


----------



## marktwothousand (Sep 23, 2019)

Any idea of how to get the smell out of your car? My car had a new car smell and now it smells like f#%rts and I have tried Lysol and air vent clip air fresheners and it persists.

serious responses only please.

I am thinking of trying that carpet powder stuff you used to leave on carpets before vacuuming to create a nice odour.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

marktwothousand said:


> Any idea of how to get the smell out of your car? My car had a new car smell and now it smells like f#%rts and I have tried Lysol and air vent clip air fresheners and it persists.
> 
> serious responses only please.
> 
> I am thinking of trying that carpet powder stuff you used to leave on carpets before vacuuming to create a nice odour.


Most folks will swear by a spray called Ozium. I prefer enzyme destroyers used for pet soiling accidents. Angry Orange is one I prefer. I would check out Amazon or your local Petco store.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Fabreeze works for me.
Also look for a turd stashed between the seats....you never know.


----------

